# منتجات بستخدام cnc



## digitala (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
اخواني اقدم لكم مكينة من صنعي انتجها في خلال 10 ايام وقد انتجت عليها بعض الاعمال باستخدام art cam 

المكينة​ 
​ 

art cam​ 
​ 
على الواقع​ 
​ 
وانتظرو مني المزيد انشاء الله​


----------



## عمرو حسانين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

منتج جميل


----------



## digitala (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي عمرو

يمكنم مشاهدة الفديو عن طريق هذا الرابط



http://www.youtube.com/digitala76



حيث اني حاليا اقوم بتصميم لمكينة جديدة سوف اعرضها بالايام المقبلة إنشاء الله


----------



## لمسات سحرية (5 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع


----------



## ابو بحـر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك يا غالي لله يعطيك العافية على الماكينة هي شبيهة بالماكينات الصينية و لكن عندي ملاحظة صغيرة هناك صغر بمسافة ارتفاع السبيندل و هذه المشكلة انا اعاني منها و بأذن لله عندما افكر بشراء ماكينة ثانية سأختار الماكينة يلي راسها ممكن يرتفع لحدود 40 سم فهناك الكثير من الأعمال لم استطع انجازها على ماكينتي بسبب صغر مسافة ارتفاع السبيندل فأنت ركز على هذا الموضوع القياس و بأذن لله سوف تبدع و خصوصا اذا انت نفذت ماكينة تلافيت بصناعتها جميع المشاكل اللتي نقع بها نحن اصحاب الماكينات و مشكور جدا و عملك رائع و سيتوج بالنجاح 
اخوك ابو بحر من دمشق


----------



## فيليب اكرم (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تحياتي لك يا غالي لله يعطيك العافية


----------



## digitala (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا لكم يا غاليين وارجو ان تدعو الله لي ان يوفقني في تحقيق هدفي وهو انتاج بعض المكائن 
من صناعة عربية لتخدم المهنيين لتكون بمتناول ايدي الجميع
وتدريب الطلاب عليها ليتمكنو من انتاج اعمال بدقة عالية وارجو ان كل من لديه اي اقتراح ان يقدمه لي في تحقيق الهدف​ 
واليكم بعض الامثلة تم عملها على المكينة​ 
1- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (art cam)​ 



 
على البلاستيك​ 




 


2 - إسم بنتي الحبيبة (LEEN)​ 



 


الاحرف من البلاستيك ..... بس الاحرف من غير البنوتة :7:​ 



 

شكرا...... وانتظرو مني المزيد انشاء الله​


----------



## رياض450 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى المزيد ويا حبذا لو كان هناك جهاز يعمل بالليزر للحفر على الفضة والذهب


----------



## amr2011 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشكور على المجهود الجامد ده

وربنا يوفئك وتصمم وتصنع كل جديد وجديد
انشاء الله تعالى
:20:


----------



## لوللا ه (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بنوتك ماشاء الله جميله ربنا يخليهالك ويوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## لوللا ه (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بس انا عايزه اعرف ليين يعني ايه


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (25 مارس 2010)

مجهود متميز تستحق كل الشكر عليه
لو حبيت أصنع ماكينة حفر وتقطيع ليزر
ممكن ألاقى هيد ليزر فين ؟؟؟


----------

